# 10G + Cherry Shrimp



## jamezgt

I picked up a 10G earlier this month for my girlfriend, and I decided to turn it into a cherry shrimp breeding tank. I'm trying to grow tiger vals (2ft long) and some floating plants so I can cut them and pop them in my piranha tanks.

Once the cherry shrimp breed, they'll be snacks for all my piranhas. Hope you guys enjoy the pictures!

Before shot.









After shot.


----------



## lo4life

Dang looks good. Id throw some tetas or something in there for some movement. Deff a nice tank though..


----------



## jamezgt

lo4life said:


> Dang looks good. Id throw some tetas or something in there for some movement. Deff a nice tank though..


The cherry shrimps are quite small, and I've been thinking of adding fish but I don't know what fish wouldn't eat a tasty small shrimp.

What kind of tetras/community fish can I pop in there?


----------



## Scooby

Nice







I just started a 10G Breeder for Cherry's last saturday, I'm also using to start a small planted tank... Did you get any berried?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I would add either endlers live bearers, or guppys. They breed and can be a tasty treat for your p too


----------



## jamezgt

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I would add either endlers live bearers, or guppys. They breed and can be a tasty treat for your p too


Where can I get those live bearers? And they wouldn't eat any of the shrimp would they?

Would angel fish or neon tetras be able to live with cherry shrimp, or is that comparing piranhas with goldfishes?


----------



## Murphy18

Thats a real nice little setup. I cant see why neon tetras wouldn't work in there, after all they are only tiny, i would imagine angel fish to be too big for a 10g. How big are the shrimp?


----------



## JustJoshinYa

you have plenty of plants in there im sure the livebearers or guppies would eat some of the shrimp but most would survive that is how nature works there is always predation i would get fancy guppies and they will readily breed and the coloring of there patterns with help color up your piranha, because he is consuming biological coloring enzymes not artificial enzymes to increase color.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

any updated pics im curious to see how this tank is coming along


----------



## jamezgt

This is the latest picture I've taken. Probably at the end of April.


----------



## EZmoney

Tank looks sweet









Are the shrimp breeding yet?


----------



## jamezgt

gamgenius said:


> Tank looks sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the shrimp breeding yet?


Yep I saw one laying her eggs on a leaf. Then a couple of days later I see some movement on the gravel, and it's some miniature shrimp!


----------



## His Majesty

great little tank.

how do you breed cherry shrimps? or do you just leave thme to do it themselves?


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ I believe shrimp breed as readily as convicts- just toss some in the tank and let nature do the rest.

Jameszgt - woot woot for the babies


----------



## jamezgt

Yea they pretty much do their own thing. It's pretty hard gravel vaccing a 10G full of baby shrimps, so I would say that's the hardest part. I added some of that Tetra Blackish water, and ever since they've been acting more active, having more color and more babies are appearing!


----------



## jamezgt

Okay this is an odd question. Lately my cherry shrimp count has been decreasing... it's like everyday one of them just magically disappears. The filter is panty hosed, and no predators in the tank.

Could it be possibly that the shrimp just crawled out of the tank? Or am I just crazy.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

its very possible that they crawled out of the tank they are extremely good jumpers also and you have alot of plants floating on the surface for them to leap out of the tank from check behind your desk if you can and see if some got out they cant get too far without being moist and will dry up and die.


----------



## jamezgt

Just had more eggs. They're dangling down from a leaf.


----------



## maknwar

are you feeding them? Also, they are great hiders, so you probably have more than what you think you have in there. Seems like when I have a lot in my tank, and I go a while with out feeding they get thinned out a bit. Most of the larger ones disappear and all I have are smaller shrimp.


----------



## His Majesty

yay babies
was wondering what your feeding them? if you feed them at all
you been feeding any to your p's yet?


----------



## Death in #'s

there is a awesome video how to get out like a bunch of them in a few hrs with a homemade gatorade trap


----------



## EZmoney

^^^ you mean something like this. i used to make these as a kid to catch minnows from the local pond

http://thekebun.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/fly-trap.gif

(m at work and cant get the image to attach on this POS computer.)


----------



## jamezgt

Trigger lover said:


> yay babies
> was wondering what your feeding them? if you feed them at all
> you been feeding any to your p's yet?


I haven't fed any to my piranhas yet - I have a breeder tank at home with 10 shrimps, but the week after when I got home there were only 3 left. NO idea what happened, no bodies anywhere.

I'm not feeding them anything, when I came home today I found a transparent ball around all the eggs. I hope it's nothing that will harm them - I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Death in #'s

gamgenius said:


> ^^^ you mean something like this. i used to make these as a kid to catch minnows from the local pond
> 
> http://thekebun.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/fly-trap.gif
> 
> (m at work and cant get the image to attach on this POS computer.)


yea just lie that 
w/o hanger or glue and has crab food


----------



## maknwar

Add in an algae wafer or get some HBH crab and lobster bites. My shrimp and snails love the HBH bites.


----------

